# Ersatz für Faunus Endurance Carbon



## Brägel (5. August 2003)

Nachdem das Faunus Endurance Carbon nicht mehr hergestellt wird (oder wird es doch noch?) interessiert mich ob ein Ersatz geplant ist. Z.B. der Alu-Rahmen in einer höherwertigen Ausstattung (vielleicht wie die des bisherigen Carbon)


----------



## Faunus (5. August 2003)

Ich hab mir mein Faunus Endurance ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen zusammenstellen lassen (andere Gabel, Schaltgruppe, Naben, Felgen, Sattel, ...) hab auch bei einigen Händlern nachgefragt und die hätten das alle gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Faunus _
> *Ich hab mir mein Faunus Endurance ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen zusammenstellen lassen (andere Gabel, Schaltgruppe, Naben, Felgen, Sattel, ...) hab auch bei einigen Händlern nachgefragt und die hätten das alle gemacht. *



Hast du dann nur den Rahmen und alle Teile einzeln geordert. Das wird doch zu teuer. Oder bekommt man dann ein mit dem Carbon vergleichbar ausgestattetes Bike auch in etwa zum gleichen Preis?


----------



## Faunus (6. August 2003)

Lass dirs einfach ausrechnen. Du bekommst ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Alu Faunus auf jeden fall günstiger als das Carbon. Ist halt Verhandlungssache, würd auf jeden Fall mehr als einen Händler aufsuchen. 
Ich bin mit meiner Wunschkonfiguration hingegangen und wollte einen Gesamtpreis. Das Bike wurde dann komplett aufgebaut, also nicht von nem bestehenden Bike die Teile ausgetauscht.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

Hallo Bergwerk Freunde, 

Einen "Nachfolger" fürs Faunus Carbon gibts für die Saison 2004 nicht. Ein Modell ist aber in Vorbereitung (Carbon).
Im Bereich HT gibts bei uns aber tatsächlich ein neues Modell, das höher positioniert ist als das Mercury. Das Gewicht soll bei deutlich unter 1.500g liegen.
Nähere Einzelheiten gibts zur Eurobike....... 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## spinner (7. August 2003)

@AnthonyXIV

Ich dachte es geht hier um ein Fully.  
Ist das Mercury SL ein HT oder ein Fully?

Gruß

Spinner


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

@ spinner... 

Da hast Du vollkommen recht.. ist geändert....

AnthonyXIV


----------

